# Legendary door Panels and 68 GTO



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone used Legandary pre assembled door panels on a 68 GTO? I installed them on mine and had a bunch of problems. The holes for the window cranks on the back panels were too high on the panel. Had to cut then down about 1/2 inch. Lucky the window cranks cover the holes. Also the back ones do not line up )(too far out) as compared to the front ones. If I move the panels in more then the hole for the window crank, and the attaching studs were way off.
The front panel had the holes prepunched for the trim. The top trim holes lines up. The bottom trim was good for half the holes. Others were off by 1/4 to 1/2 inch. Problem the the vent window window crank holes being off. Again they were too high. Need to open up that hole also. Still working on that. Just wanted to let you guys know what a pain the panels were. I had expected them to be a perfect fit for the price you pay for them. What should have been a half day of work turned into two days and then some. Maybe next time I will go with the PUI panels. 

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you call them with those issues?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2! I would have returned them. Can't see extensive blacksmithing on expensive direct fit panels.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I have always heard good things about Legendary. That said, I did an entire interior with PUI products and only had some minor tweaking needed on my 68. If it is that bad, you should call them. Matt


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Sir, I have always heard good things about Legendary. That said, I did an entire interior with PUI products and only had some minor tweaking needed on my 68. If it is that bad, you should call them. Matt


Yes I called them. They want me to take pictures and they promised they would take care of the problem. That is all well and good but that will mean I will now have to take them back off, send them back and then install the replacments. Just a pain in the !!!!.


----------

